# New Holland L783 skid steer



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

New Holland L783 skid steer with 5196 hours. Includes pallet forks, bucket, and toothbar bucket is it worth $4700 bucks its not mine thinking about going to look at it


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

bump any help is it worth it???????


----------



## deadogwalkin (Feb 7, 2008)

Even if the attachments are beat up they are probably worth $1500 or so. If that skid has a perkins engine in it, I would definitely consider it! Just my opinion though- Good Luck!


----------



## WINTER 3 (Aug 7, 2000)

Are you going to be making payments? This machine has alot of hours on it. What do you need the skid steer for? Can you find a good used machine that is newer and make payments? I shy away from someone elses problems. Ususally if something like that is for sale there is a reason


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

no i would not make payments and i was lookingto buy it just for snow plowing we dont do anything in the summer


----------



## KRtraxx (Jan 6, 2009)

Does it have a universal latch or that old NH style one? If its NH you cant go down and rent attachments that will fit it from anyone.If your just using the bucket it came with it doesnt matter. Its an ok machine.Great visibility..But that is a few hours..But if your not running it everyday it might be ok...I would try to get it for 4K though in this economy..Its slow out there.Any questions on skids feel free to PM or email me [email protected] doing skids for 10 years and its all I know. For a few more thousand you probably could get a way lower houred machine right now.Food for thought..


----------

